# هنوفر طلبك فى اقل من 48 ساعة بيع اوشراء شقق|فيلات|مصانع|اراضى



## منال القاضى (27 فبراير 2013)

لدينا شقة للبيع | شقه للبيع تمليك | شقق للبيع تمليك|محلات للبيع |مصانع 6 اكتوبر | محلات 6 اكتوبر |شقة للايجار|شقق مدينة نصر وفلل تسلبم فورى التجمع الخامس 
ج المساحات
تسليم فورى 

01009873522
01118759848


----------

